# DISASTRO CON ETC-UPDATE!!

## akiross

Ommioddio

ho fatto un disastro con etc-update

ho aggiornato tutto. Quando avevo 23 file in giro sparsi per essere aggiornati

ho fatto andare etc-update.

Mi ha chiesto 26 volte se volevo sostituire il file con quello della configurazione. Ho fatto 26 volte si. In mezzo c'era anche /etc/group

io credevo mi mantenesse le mie impostazioni... INVECE NO!

Adesso come faccio??

Ho visto che per il group c'e' group.bak, che sembra essere la vekkia versione. COme faccio a ripristinare tutto?

Spero di sia qualcosa che lo fa in auto, altrimenti devo spararmi...

grazie

ciao

----------

## bsolar

Se hai un backup puoi copiarlo al posto del nuovo file e vedere se va.

----------

## akiross

uff, peccato che nn abbia un backup.

Comunque sembra essere risolto...

rc-update mi aveva cambiato

group

rc.config

le impostazioni della rete

e qualcosaltro.

per fortuna che ho ancora il manuale di installazione di gentoo che mi ha aiutato al 50%

ciauz

----------

## l0rdt

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho fatto andare etc-update.
> 
> Mi ha chiesto 26 volte se volevo sostituire il file con quello della configurazione. Ho fatto 26 volte si. In mezzo c'era anche /etc/group
> ...

 

lol! 

veramente etc-update serve per evitare questo... :Twisted Evil: 

comunque,regola n.1, niente panico!

Cerca di capire cosa hai buttato via di importante.Se ti trovi un "group.bak"

fai il diff con quello attuale. Loggati su un'altra vc e vedi se è tutto a posto. Se  non sei  più loggato e non riesci a farlo, parti via live cd (o tramite una minidistro ).

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> COme faccio a ripristinare tutto?
> 
> Spero di sia qualcosa che lo fa in auto, altrimenti devo spararmi...
> ...

 

Dai, pensa che ogni tanto casini come questi li faccio apposta per vedere se riesco a risistemare tutto ( si, lo sò Tafazzi mi fa una pippa  :Wink:  ).

Controlla in

```

/var/log/emerge.log

```

quali pacchetti hai aggiornato/installato. Poi, se hai installati gli ottimi "gentoolkit", dai un

```

qpkg -l nomepacchetto|grep "/etc"

```

eventualmente usa "less" o redirigi l'output su un file. In alternativa spulcia i file "CONTENTS" in

```

/var/db/pkg/

```

Insomma, l'importante è che riesci a loggarti, poi se qualcos'altrova ancora storto, sistema tutto con calma e non perdere la testa: in questo ti possono essere d'aiuto i log contenuti in

```

/var/log

```

Se utilizzi "metalog", ricordati di mandarlo in real-time dando un

```

kill -s SIGUSR1 `pidof metalog`

```

per ripristinarlo, sostiuisci "SIGUSR2" a "SIGUSR1".

Spero di essere stato chiaro, visto il poco ammontare di ore cui ultimamente dedico al sonno  :Wink: 

In bocca al lupo!!!

----------

